
Getting Started with Angular 2 and TypeScript - lishy
http://angular.lishman.io/angular/getting-started#/article/getting-started
======
merb
Great to load everything over System JS so that somebody needs to wait 6
seconds to render everything!

The weakest point of Angular 2, Tooling. This is as bad as inlining Templates.

~~~
andrewmcwatters
The weakest point of all modern web development is tooling.

------
bosin
This is awful. Since when do pages need a loading indicator? It's basically an
example of why NOT to use bloated JS frameworks.

